# Jordie of Atticus/Jordie has passed....



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Jordie fought the good fight. We adopted him from Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue when he was around 4 or so. He spent over ten years with us--enriching our lives (and driving us crazy with all of his antics trying to escape the fenced-in yard). When we joined the Forum, we chose "Atticus/Jordie" as our name as a tribute to the two Goldens we had at the time. Atticus, passed in August 2012 from a MST. Jordie was diagnosed with cancer this past March. With meds, he lived a good quality of life until a week or so ago. Tonight, we let him go to the Bridge. He went very quietly. By now, he is romping with his 'brother' Atticus and getting smothered with "jelly toast"--one of his favorite human foods--from 'grandma'. 

For those of us with a special bond to their 'furkids', I have agonized over knowing when "it's time" for our kids to cross over to the Bridge. I didn't want Jordie to suffer unnecessarily--but I didn't want to rob him of any extra hours of time on this earth by sending him too early. Having gone through this twice now, it seems to be a bit easier now (and 'easier' is not really the appropriate word but I can't think of any better one right now)--as we laid aside him this evening (as we did with Atticus)--Jordie seemed to convey to us that this was, indeed, time for him to go. He seemed so tired. 

When the grief has subsided somewhat, I will 'regail' you with some of Jordie's adventures over the past decade. Some of them were real 'hoots'. For now, I just want to sit quietly, remembering his beautiful sugarface, stroking his soft fur and thanking God for allowing us to have this beautiful creature at our side for so long. Rest In Peace, Jordie. We will always love you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Jordie. Wish I know what to say. Hugs.

Run free sweet Jordie, run fast and strong with your brother Atticus.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We should all be so lucky to have a life of love and be surrounded by loved ones at our journey's end. Wishing you peace.


----------



## robin.jamie6 (Jul 24, 2015)

My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Sweet Jordie lived a life filled with joy and love thanks to you.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He was surely blessed to be part of your family as you were blessed to have him. Looking forward to hearing more about Jordie and his life with you.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

How blessed you are to have had such an amazing sounding boy in your life. Rest well Jordie with your brother Atticus. I'm very sorry for your loss and hope the good memories help you overcome your grief.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Run free beautiful Jordie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Jordie!*



AtticusJordie said:


> Jordie fought the good fight. We adopted him from Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue when he was around 4 or so. He spent over ten years with us--enriching our lives (and driving us crazy with all of his antics trying to escape the fenced-in yard). When we joined the Forum, we chose "Atticus/Jordie" as our name as a tribute to the two Goldens we had at the time. Atticus, passed in August 2012 from a MST. Jordie was diagnosed with cancer this past March. With meds, he lived a good quality of life until a week or so ago. Tonight, we let him go to the Bridge. He went very quietly. By now, he is romping with his 'brother' Atticus and getting smothered with "jelly toast"--one of his favorite human foods--from 'grandma'.
> 
> For those of us with a special bond to their 'furkids', I have agonized over knowing when "it's time" for our kids to cross over to the Bridge. I didn't want Jordie to suffer unnecessarily--but I didn't want to rob him of any extra hours of time on this earth by sending him too early. Having gone through this twice now, it seems to be a bit easier now (and 'easier' is not really the appropriate word but I can't think of any better one right now)--as we laid aside him this evening (as we did with Atticus)--Jordie seemed to convey to us that this was, indeed, time for him to go. He seemed so tired.
> 
> When the grief has subsided somewhat, I will 'regail' you with some of Jordie's adventures over the past decade. Some of them were real 'hoots'. For now, I just want to sit quietly, remembering his beautiful sugarface, stroking his soft fur and thanking God for allowing us to have this beautiful creature at our side for so long. Rest In Peace, Jordie. We will always love you.


Rest in peace, sweet Jordie!! You were so loved and had a wonderful life with your family! Have fun with Atticus now!
I added Jordie to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-10.html#post5898209


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, Jordie sounds like such a special boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry and sad to hear Jordie has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. 
He was a beautiful boy, you were blessed to have all these wonderful years with him. 
May your memories bring you comfort during this time. 

I believe Atticus was waiting for Jordie, they are together again and are watching over you. 

Godspeed Jordie


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just saw this. 
BrooksandI send condolences


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to read of your loss of your wonderful boy Jordie. No matter how long they share our lives it just isn't long enough. Sending good thoughts to you and your family that your memories give you comfort.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose a beloved dog. Jordie was well loved.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to just be seeing your post that Jordie has gone to the Bridge. It's never easy to let our best friends go, but we make the best decision we can and determine when the time is right. Ten years is a long time so I hope all those happy memories bring you comfort. RIP Jordie.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. It always hurts so bad when we lose these marvelous dogs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I know the pain you are feeling. They are never here with us long enough.


----------



## Smarkle (Aug 7, 2015)

So sorry for the loss of your dear friend. He surely knew he was very loved.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. I'm glad to know you had a decade with him yet it's never long enough. Have fun at the Bridge, Jordie. My Coby will be playing with him there.


----------

